# La computadora mas antigua del mundo será reiniciada



## Fogonazo

*El ordenador mas antiguo del mundo será "Reiniciado Nuevamente" después de 48 años.*







El equipo histórico Harwell, más tarde conocido como el equipo de WITCH, salió de su lugar de "Reposo" la semana pasada para viajar a El Museo Nacional de Informática en Bletchley Park (TNMOC), donde está prevista su restauración a su estado original de trabajo. Una vez restaurada por los voluntarios del Museo, el ordenador será puesto en funcionamiento con el más antiguo programa de ordenador original almacenado en el mundo y estará ubicada junto a la reconstrucción de Colossus Mk II, equipo electrónico de la primera era de la computación. 

El Museo Nacional de Informática TNMOC está invitando a los miembros del público y la industria para patrocinar la restauración de la computadora Harwell mediante la compra de una de las 25 acciones a £ 4500 cada una. Los fondos serán utilizados por TNMOC para llevar a cabo la restauración y ampliación del museo en constante expansión.
Insight Software se ha convertido en el primer patrocinador del equipo del proyecto de restauración del Harwell WITCH 

El Ordenador de Harwell se remonta a 1949 cuando se elaboraron planes para una máquina para realizar cálculos repetitivos, que normalmente se realizaban manualmente mediante el uso de calculadoras mecánicas, el trabajo del equipo había sido tan aburrido que los errores eran inevitables, por lo que el objetivo era automatizar el trabajo.

La simplicidad, la fiabilidad y el funcionamiento sin atención eran las prioridades de diseño, realizado por un equipo de brillantes jóvenes graduados. 
La velocidad era una preocupación de menor prioridad. La primera máquina corrió en 1951.

Es un equipo basado en el uso de 900 Decatrónes (Válvulas gaseosas) lleno de tubos que cada uno podía tener un solo dígito en la memoria (Similar a la RAM en una computadora moderna).
La memorización del programa y el ingreso de datos se efectuaba mediante cinta de papel perforada.

El equipo estaba en funcionamiento en Harwell hasta 1957, cuando fue ofrecido en un concurso para los colegios para ver quién podía hacer el mejor uso de ella. Wolverhampton y Staffordshire Technical College (convirtiéndose más tarde en la Universidad de Wolverhampton) ganó y, a continuación, llegando a ser conocido como la bruja (Wolverhampton Instrumento para la Enseñanza de Computación de Harwell), fue utilizado en la enseñanza de informática hasta 1973.
Después de un período en la exhibición en Birmingham Science Museum, fue desarmado y puesto en el almacenamiento en el Museo del Ayuntamiento de Birmingham "Colección Interna".
Su cuidado y atención curatorial significa que todavía puede ser viable ponerlo a trabajar de nuevamente. 

Su llegada a TNMOC el 3 de septiembre será la primera etapa en un año de espera,  se estima que el período de restauración será de 1 año.

El proyecto de restauración se encuentra bajo la égida de la Sociedad de conservación de Informática, que tienen una larga historia de éxito de proyectos similares. 

El equipo mas antiguo actualmente en funcionamiento (1956) es la máquina Pegasus en el Science Museum de Londres. Hay reconstrucciones de máquinas anteriores, incluyendo el Mk Colossus 2 en TNMOC / Bletchley Park. 


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decatrón
http://tnmoc.org/
http://www.insightsoftware.com/
http://www.computerconservationsociety.org/witch.htm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8234428.stm


----------



## Chico3001

Vi en algun documental que los chinos de la primer dinastia (Ching) tenian una computadora del tamaño de un edificio que daba la hora y los eventos astronomicos.... obvio era mecanica... 

Edit: ya la encontre: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_Song


----------



## J2C

Tenia entendido que la "*ENIAC*" fue la primera computadora de propósito general.
[/COLOR] 
Enlace:      http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENIAC 

Saludos.        JuanKa.-


----------



## Eduardo

En realidad no se puede decir cual fue la "primera computadora" (y de ahi cual es la mas antigua) debido a que hubo una larga evolucion en las maquinas que fue inventando el hombre para ayudarse en los calculos.  Aunque eso no es ningun impedimento para que un perdiodista decore su articulo:
http://www.elperiodico.com/default....ioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=573228&idseccio_PK=1021

Hay una reseña en Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historia_del_hardware
Pero indudablemente, de las primeras computadoras electronicas, la de Harwell sera la mas antigua "en funcionamiento".


----------



## fernandob

que sentido tiene reactivar esas maquinas ????

cada una de esas maquinas requiere un protocolo de funcionamiento ya que el o los operarios deberan aprender el lenguaje de programacion y sus miles de "ñañas" .





yo ........te la regalo.
mas al pedo que cenicero en moto.

supongo que en un pais desarrollado vale la pena ya que el que aprende a manejar esa catramina vive con un buen sueldo mostrandosela a los turistas y curiosos.

pero hoy dia.........

que hay velocidad y memoria ademas de procesamient y no se que .
por que al fin y al cabo es eso:
una maquina que hace algo.
y en esa epoca que no habia abundancia de recursos era el programador el que deberia aprender a hacer figurillas.

de primera pensaria yo que mas que prender la maquina seria interesante aprender tecnicas de programacion parqa optimizar recursos, que en aquella epoca debian sacarle el jugo a cada bit..........pero si lo pienso 2 veces........de nuevo al pedo.
ya que hoy hasta el ASM se va dejando en un rincon.

entonces............¿para que ?? 
ta bueno, como curiosidad, mas bien leer algo de información.
prenderla  me pueden decir que esta andando que yo ........ni idea.
quizas esten manejand a escondidas con un micro las valvulas para que enciendan y apaguen asi el visitante se siente feliz.


----------



## electrodan

No se para que lo harán, pero ten por seguro de que es muy interesante. En cuanto a aprender a programarla, el juego de instrucciones que tenían esas máquinas es muchísimo mas reducido que el de cualquier procesador/microcontrolador actual.
Debido a la simplicidad de esas máquinas, se puede apreciar todo el hardware de forma relatívamente facil, algo imposible con cualquier procesador de los 80 para arriba.


----------



## Padrino

Un amigo alemán que trabajaba como técnico para el ejército, me comentó que aún daban mantenimiento a sus radares de bulbos (válvulas de vacío); aunque ese equipo es "obsoleto", los alemanes gastaban una millonada en su mantenimiento por una simple y sencilla razón: no era, como la tecnología de Si, susceptible a descomponerse en caso de un ataque nuclear.

Sé que el caso de la WITCH no es éste, pero me da para pensar el comentario de fernandob... 

...eso, o el día de hoy ando muy steampunk. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Padrino dijo:


> Un amigo alemán que trabajaba como técnico para el ejército, me comentó que aún daban mantenimiento a sus radares de bulbos (válvulas de vacío); aunque ese equipo es "obsoleto",.......


La parte "Emisión" de los equipos de radar sigue siendo de estado gaseoso, igual que los microondas de cocina.


----------



## fernandob

ojo, mi comentario era solo una opinion.

me parece muy bueno que la gente haga cosas "solo por hooby".
que haya gente que le guste y no tenga apremios economicos y tenga las ganas para ponerse a hacer eso u otra cosa.


solo digo que hay en algunos temas que la cosa es como es.
yo escuche de computadoras que se programaban con unas tarjetas que habia que previamente hacer los agujeros con el programa, en fin, son metodos o sistemas.

yo prefiero ir de pesca o a sacarle fotos a los pajaros que estar meses en el taller reviviendo algo obsoleto.
pero son gustos y epocas de la vida.

saludo s


----------



## santiago

en una de esas podrian haber gastado la plata en otra cosa, pero bueno, a los locos les gusto la idea y chau ellos tienen la guita, por desgracia. el echo bueno por decirlo asi es que quede en un museo.
saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Muchas veces el estudiar la tecnologia antigua da lugar a nuevas ideas, curiosamente en algun trabajo nos sucedia eso, teniamos mucho conocimiento de tecnolgias antiguas y podiamos implementarla en forma de detalles que nadie mas entendia como lograbamos  y gracias a eso nunca nos pudieron copiar un diseño.... y creanme que la competencia trataba por todos los medios de copiarnos nuestros diseños.... incluso les dejabamos adrede los micros grabados sin protecciones para ver como intentaban copiar algo, pero ni asi pudieron sacar cosas libres de errores....


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo unico destacable, será que despues de la catastrofe nuclear que está proxima de venir, los bulbos (valvulas) serán las unicas que funcionen.

Regresaremos de nuevo a 1950. Valvulas calientes para todos!!!

ahhh.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob

tacatomon dijo:


> Lo unico destacable, será que despues de la catastrofe nuclear que está proxima de venir, los bulbos (valvulas) serán las unicas que funcionen.
> 
> Regresaremos de nuevo a 1950. Valvulas calientes para todos!!!
> 
> ahhh.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
te referis a 1950 ADC ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tacatomon dijo:


> Lo unico destacable, será que despues de la catastrofe nuclear que está proxima de venir, los bulbos (valvulas) serán las unicas que funcionen.
> 
> Regresaremos de nuevo a 1950. Valvulas calientes para todos!!!
> 
> ahhh.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 

y ahi va a ser el momento donde van a decir que los amplificador de estado solido sonaban mejor

en un año dicen que van a poner a funcionar la compu, no??y en cuanto tiempo bootea??


----------



## Tacatomon

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y ahi va a ser el momento donde van a decir que los amplificador de estado solido sonaban mejor




 AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGG
AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGG



Saludos!!!


----------



## Angelus1st

Creo que para ser las computadoras un invento que ha hecho avanzar muy rapido la tecnologia, no esta mal que quieran hacerle propaganda a una de sus antecesoras por asi decirlo. Ademas, podria servir como objeto de estudio para muchos y asi entender la verdadera escencia de lo que es un computadora.
Recuerden que Linus el creador de Linux empezo con sistemas de tipo de primitivo y solo su entendiemiento a raiz pudo hacer que el comprendiera el funcionamiento original de estos sistemas.
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan

Si alguien realmente quiere aprender como funciona una computadora al nivel de lógica, debe remitirse a algún modelo antiguo de computadora (de antes de los 80), dependiendo de sus conocimientos. Es imposible entender como funciona cualquier circuito "moderno" de computadoras sin conocer sus orígenes y sus formas mas básicas.


----------



## Ashram

Saben en una ocasión adquirí el conocimiento suficiente y estuve tentado hacer una computadora básica , de repente se me figuró que era algo no tan difícil de diseñar, fué justo después de leer una revista del funcionamiento interno de los pic 16F84 y leer otro libro llamado El Gran Libro del HARDWARE (de users power). En un instante entendí que era relativamente sencillo crear algo provisional con puras compuertas, generadores de pulso, transistores, flip flops, etc. Este proyecto me resultaba realmente interesante pues de lograrlo incrementaria mi capacidad de comprender la tecnología moderna y de no lograrlo ganaría experiencia en saber cuales son las áreas que representan mayores problemas de diseño, el hacerlo no significaría pérdida de tiempo, sin embargo, estoy consciente de que a pesar de gastar horas, días e incluso meses diseñandola una simple calculadora sería superior a mi modelo de pc personalizado. Sin embargo, me hubiera gustado mucho realizarla pues si lo hubiera hecho tendría ahora mayor conocimiento y de seguro habría fijado en mi cabeza todo lo aprendido hasta ese día, ahora si quiero hacerlo tengo que volver a leer los libros, lo que me parece es que vale la pena construir o reparar cosas obsoletas (si lo sabes aprovechar y representan un reto).


----------



## sin7

me entere que le van a poner win seven jejeje


----------



## electrodan

Win solo se ejecuta en procesadores x86.


----------



## djgarrido

Yo con el dinero que gasten en renovar esa clase de máquinas, lo hubiera dedicado al desarrollo de ordenadores (medio potentes) a valvulas, por aquello del temor a una castastrofe nuclear, si deverdad quieren preservar la vida humana, pos que vallan actualizando sus equipos a valvulas o a su defecto a pneumática....


----------



## guimart

Ashram, te recomiendo la siguiente pagina  http://www.kenbak-1.net/index.htm  en la cual puedes conocer la Kenbak 1    un CPU "Unidad central de proceso" realizado totalmente con circuitos lógicos como son compuertas, flip-flops , etc.


----------



## Don Barredora

Les debio haber aparecido algo asi..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace años me habían regalado unos repuestos viejísimos de computadoras valvulares, eran unos mini rack enchufables que llevaba dos válvulas una encima de otra, era un flip flop y ya empezaban a miniaturizar. Mecanismos completos de arrastre de las cintas magnéticas (motores trifásicos con transmisión a correa plana de tela)

En rigor no eran computadoras sino calculadoras, se programaban a tablero y clavijas , estilo las antiguas centrales telefónicas. Si te llevabas el "programa" a tu casa tenías que cargarte un tablero de metro por metro JAJAJA  y había que tener en cuenta los tiempos de proceso, porque no podían esperar un resultado para continuar. ¿Sincrónicas se llaman?


----------



## juandavidsw

muuuy vieja esa pc...


----------



## bb1

Chico3001 dijo:


> Muchas veces el estudiar la tecnologia antigua da lugar a nuevas ideas, curiosamente en algun trabajo nos sucedia eso, teniamos mucho conocimiento de tecnolgias antiguas y podiamos implementarla en forma de detalles que nadie mas entendia como lograbamos  y gracias a eso nunca nos pudieron copiar un diseño.... y creanme que la competencia trataba por todos los medios de copiarnos nuestros diseños.... incluso les dejabamos adrede los micros grabados sin protecciones para ver como intentaban copiar algo, pero ni asi pudieron sacar cosas libres de errores....



¿Puedes contar alguno de esos detalles?


----------



## harry_zerg

jajaa... le van a pegar un reset ...

mmm ocupar las cosas viejas ... para hacer cosas nuevas y que nadie sepa como... mm buena idea...


----------



## maritenz

que no se queme nada porque ya no vienen reemplazos de nada! jaja


----------



## fernandob

hoy se vuelve dificil volver atras, las empresas son PULPOS gigantes y encima se mueven en la oscuridad, uno no los ve como antes.

yo.......estoy casi seguro que el 80% (por no decir el 99%) de los virus que andan por ahi y que te obligan a actualizar EL ANTIVIRUS son crados por las mismas empresas.

con decirles que antes los virus eran creados por pibes bochos pero "rebeldes" para pulsear con las grandes empresas, pues , hoy dia creo que cualquier "haker" consideraria una joya y joderia a muchos grandes si pudisese el librar a la red de virus.
ya que joderia muchos negocios.

en fin, no se puede volver atras simplemente por que hoy dia hay muchos grandes organizados que te viven haciendo correr, ya se avivaron y manejan al rebaño.

por otro lado, lo que decia chico de manejar tecnologias antiguas , lo entiendo, he visto como hay desarrollos en los que uds. usan un micro o 1 o 2 chips y algun "viejo" lo resolvio con 2 transistores.
tambien vi como con un solo CI hacen maravillas, con imaginacion.
tambien veo como otros usan 3 o 4 cis donde otros usan 1 de la misma tecnologia.

claro ejemplo como puse en el tema de "timer largo doble" a ver si se animan a hacerlo con solo un Ci .(si lo sacan NO lo pongan por favor,por razones obvias (*) ) .
ese tema es un ejemplo lindo , de como inicio ese pibe , al principio con modulos para cada cosa, con lo cual al final terminaba usando un monton de cosas.
de a poco fueron "achicando" el circuito.
un hermoso ejemplo de uno que entro PARA APRENDER, no a pedir cosas hechas  y cada cosa nueva que descubria se le notaba LA EMOCION (*) 
pero en ningun momento se pusieron a "estudiar" con amor , o mas bien con interes a ese ci . y luego a jugar con las posibilidades.

hace tiempo vi una pelicula, de un francotirador , de la epoca de el nazismo, el loco contaba que de joven eran pobres, por eso el padre le enseño que cada bala cuenta , una bala = una presa.
bueno , esto es igual.
hoy se ven lso circuitos que en muchos casos usan el Ci siempre en lo mismo , nunca hacen algo un poco raro o ingenioso .
es mas, hace un tiempito en un tema uno d euds. puso unarespuesta intresante (yo le mande un MP) pero los demas la pasaron de largo , ni bola.

cuando estas 1 semana mirando un Ci ,estudiandolo, buscandole las posibilidades , ahi empezas a ver las cosas.
en las tecnologias viejas no tenias un ci que era contador up-down yque encima manejaba 3 o 4 digitos todos de una.

ni micros que tienen de todo y para peor encima hay foros que te dan el .asm para que lo bajes.

¿ cuantos se van a poner habiles tratando de resolver cosas con poco ???

(**) yo, una de las cosas mas lindas que me dejo la electronica era LA EMOCION de poder comprender algo , y de diseñar solo algo, o de encontrar una aplicacion, no me importa si no fui yo el primero, seguro que otros ya lo descubrieron hace 10 años, PERO YO LO SAQUE SOLO , esa sensacion es la que vale, el premio.
y hay que dedicar tiempo.
por eso me da bronca los que piden el circuito, asi a secas como quien pide un cafe , o peor , con mentiras encima y dicen que les gusta la electronica.:enfadado:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jeje *Fernandob*, una vez (harán ya más de 30 años ) me puse a hacer un osciladorcito de onda cuadrada y otro de triangular , con el 555 ¡Que era NUEVO ! y se me ocurrió que en vez de utilizar una resistencia para cargar el capacitor y el transistor interno mas otra resistencia para descargarlo , y tener que implementar lo de los dos díodos ; lo mejor era manejar la carga y descarga del capacitor con el push-pull de la salida más una única resistencia y utilizar la Descarga (pata 7) como salida. Funcionó muy bién che . . . y aunque chismoseo los circuitos del 555 nunca vi eso .

Será que para aprender hay que experimentar y romper 

Saludos !


----------



## isaack

amo x86 y esas de cuanto eran¿?


----------



## Chico3001

bb1 dijo:


> ¿Puedes contar alguno de esos detalles?



Mmmm pues mucho es diseño electronico clasico con BJTs, o un ejemplo sencillo son las fuentes conmutadas vs las fuentes lineales, las fuentes conmutadas son altamente eficientes, pero tambien generan mucho ruido electrico en alta frecuencia, en cambio una fuente lineal es muy limpia pero ineficiente, asi que cuando es mejor usar una y cuando es mejor usar otra?

Otro ejemplo muy simple es increiblemente el PCB, creanlo o no un PCB mal diseñado genera muchas interferencias electricas que afectan a los circuitos, esto se sabia en las computadoras viejas en forma del cableado, tenian mucho cuidado a la hora de cablear los bulbos para minimizar los malos funcionamientos y de echo algunas computadoras industriales bien diseñadas tienen la motherboard en forma de placa PCI separable, que se une a las demas placas usando lo que se conoce como un backplane que no es mas que un PCB sin circuiteria


----------



## mati89

Win solo se ejecuta en procesadores x86. que poco humor 
yo me robe una de las barlbulas de vacio y le meti una polilla adentro del tubo asi que les deseo suerte a los que la van a poner a punto


----------



## diego_z

fernandob dijo:


> que ya que hoy hasta el ASM se va dejando en un rincon.


sin animos de ofender a nadie , para mi eso es facilismo , a mi me gusta mas que el arroz con leche , no lo cambio por ningun otro lenguaje


----------



## mcrven

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> 
> yo.......estoy casi seguro que el 80% (por no decir el 99%) de los virus que andan por ahi y que te obligan a actualizar EL ANTIVIRUS son crados por las mismas empresas.
> 
> :enfadado:




Anda fernandob... Instalale una linda distro de Linux a tu máquina y "los virus a la mie...".

Chau:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Será que para aprender hay que experimentar y romper
> 
> Saludos !



Mejor tarde que nunca, ¿Eh? Ya te vas enterando.

Saludos:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:


> sin animos de ofender a nadie , *para mi eso es facilismo* , a mi me gusta mas que el arroz con leche , no lo cambio por ningun otro lenguaje



No es facilismo, es *productividad*.
Si vos querés jugar programando en assembler y aprender para dominar el lenguaje, todo está bien...usalo todo lo que quieras. Pero cuando tenés que desarrollar programas relativamente complejos (por ejemplo, con aritmética de punto flotante o que hagan multitasking en real-time), que sean "mantenibles" en el futuro, que estén perfectamente documentados y además tenés tiempos que cumplir...el assembler NO SIRVE.

Sinceramente no entiendo por que *imaginan *que pueden escribir mejores programas en assembler que lo que podría traducir un compilador C ajustado por especialistas y con años de desarrollo encima...

En fin...


----------



## diego_z

bueno ideas son ideas , personalmente no me gusta usar casi nada que allan echo otros , y los lenguajes de alto nivel, son ni mas ni menos que eso , (sos programador?)


----------



## fernandob

ezavalla dijo:


> Sinceramente no entiendo por que .................
> 
> En fin...



es asi, a todo el mundo le pasa...no ..a muchos :
cada uno se queda con lo que tiene, con lo que sabe y maneja bien, lo cuida y lo considera valioso.

un ejercicio interesante para despejar dudas es ver cuanta gente que se metio y aprendio bien a programar en C luego lo dejo de lado y se quedo con su viejo ASM.

a mi lo qu emas me fastidiaba de ASM no era las instrucciones en si, era:
1 -- mas que nada que tenia que tener en cuenta o sea conocer un monton de registros, conocer bien la datashet , basta un maldito bit de un registro de esos que definen las distintas cosas de el micro que te olvidaste y  a buscar horas y horas en ese programa que se volvia cada vez mas psicodelico .
2 --- el tema de que sea paso a paso cada cosa, cuando miras atras o decis :
voy a imprimir lo que hice hasta ahora asi lo repaso tranquilo en el sillon blanco mientras devuelvo al universo parte de lo que he tomado de el .......... y cuando das "imprimir" ta das cuenta todo el choclo que es .....hojas y hojas .......haggg.
3 --- lo de el punto 2 , si queres retomar eso luego de un año y no dedicaste un monton de tiempo a dejar todo explicado.......es como empezar de nuevo luego de 1 litro de vodka y 20 vueltas a la calesita.
4 -- luego de el punto 2 , cuando estas documentando todo, horas y horas ......y te pones a pensar que con ese diseño ganaras menos $$ que loque gana el plomero que esta rompiendo al lado  ..........

por eso yo apunte a empezar lo de ginecologo .

ahora si, lo que tiene de maravilloso (no se como es C) es que me encantaba descubrir la cantidad de posibilidades que da el micro, mas para uno que se movia con los CD4xxx

lo de C. es para cosas complejas o para no perder mucho tiempo por lo que he escuchado...........PERO.......para poder usarlo hay que primero aprenderlo .........eso es volver a tirarse al mar ..........luego de que uno ya se tiro y llego a la orilla de  la isla asm.
toda una aventura volver a tirarse.

yo, para meterme en C . tndria que conocer a algun profe con paciencia como el que me enseño mis primeros pasos con asm.


miedo al cambio se llama ezevalla otra cualidad mas o limitacion que tienen los que no estudiaron ingenieria o que la guardaron en un cajon .



diego_z dijo:


> bueno ideas son ideas , personalmente no me gusta usar casi nada que allan echo otros , y los lenguajes de alto nivel, son ni mas ni menos que eso , (sos programador?)


tenes que pensar que asm. no lo creaste vos, ni tampoco el mplab.
es esa una excusa que te autoinflingis.

abrite, no te digo que ahora, pero cuando tengas la oportunidad, cuando se de:
tirate al agua.


----------



## diego_z

jeje, yo se programar en c , y es por eso que prefiero el assembler , justamente por las cosas que a vos no te gustan , como dijo una vieja , gustos son gustos ....

y si tenes razon no cree el assembler pero uso un sof gratuito cedido por la fabrica del componente y es su idioma bace


----------



## fernandob

hola , ¿ donde aprendiste C ?

tenes algun libro o apunte para orientarme ???
tenes algo en la compu. para pasarme o colgarlo aqui ???

saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:


> bueno ideas son ideas , personalmente no me gusta usar casi nada que allan echo otros , y los lenguajes de alto nivel, son ni mas ni menos que eso



Ahhh...buenooo....
Con ese criterio podrías diseñar y usar tu propio PIC por que Microchip ya inventó los otros...



diego_z dijo:


> (sos programador?)



Entre otras varias cosas, si...un poquito mas que eso...


----------



## Eduardo

ezavalla dijo:


> ...Sinceramente no entiendo por que *imaginan *que pueden escribir mejores programas en assembler que lo que podría traducir un compilador C ajustado por especialistas y con años de desarrollo encima...


Eso no es cierto, los compiladores de C generan un código lo suficientemente bueno como para que no valga la pena usar assembler, pero los "especialistas y con años de desarrollo encima" se calientan hasta ahí.

Un compilador de C te genera un buen código en las operaciones arimético-lógicas, en las comparaciones/switch,  te saca el código muerto, te optimiza el codigo repetido en los bucles, te optimiza la inicialización de variables...  

Se puede pensar: Que más se puede pedir? --> *Que terminen la optimización*.
El código generado necesita siempre una pasada más. No tengo idea por qué, pero no la hacen o la hacen para el orto.


Unas optimizaciones son "limpiar" el código escrito por nosotros. Es decir, instrucciones redundantes que se dejan por una mejor legibilidad o porque se está sacando diferentes variantes con mínimas modificaciones del fuente.
Es decir, porciones sueltas que deberíamos haber corregido nosotros son "limpiadas" en lo generado.

Como ejemplo (con CCS) : 

- Si hay una rutina que nunca es llamada, el compilador debe eliminarla del código si se activa la optimización. --> Pero esté activada o no, la elimina igual.

- Si hay una variable local que se asigna y no se usa, el compilador debe eliminarla --> No la elimina pero te avisa . 

- Si una variable local se usa inútilmente como registro intermedio --> el compilador debe corregirlo.
Es decir, si tengo


		Código:
	

void test(){
int8 aux8 ;
    aux8 = Var1 ;
    Var2 = aux8 ;
}

debería generarse directamente el código correpondiente a Var2=Var1.  
Otros compiladores lo hacen, CCS no.



Las otras optimizaciones son relativas al código generado, en CCS no encuentro mayores objeciones salvo que le falta una pasada.

Durante operaciones aritméticas casi siempre es necesario la creación de variables auxiliares, pero después es necesario un análisis mas para eliminar las que no hacen falta.

Si tengo algo así : 


		Código:
	

A16 &= C8 | B16

con A16,B16 de 16 bit y C8 de 8 bit
CCS me genera esto (#opt 9):


		Código:
	

  MOVF   C8,W      
  IORWF  B16_low,W      
  MOVWF  Aux8       <<--
  MOVF   Aux8,W     <<-- WTF !
  ANDWF  A16_low,F      
  MOVF   B16_high,W
  ANDWF  A16_high,F

Las direcciones de las variables las reemplacé por el nombre por legibilidad 
Se está usando inútilmente una variable auxiliar,* si se suprimen esas dos líneas* anda igual


Por suerte, esos defectos solamente puede importar corregirlos en un servicio de interrupción, y solamente si se trata de un servicio de alta velocidad donde interesa que dure el menor tiempo posible.

No se por qué, pero la asignación inútil de variables auxiliares es un pifio bastante común. Será difícil de analizar 
El único compilador que pude verificar que *optimizaba de verdad* es el de Borland version 4, pero solamente en 32bit.  Tanto las anteriores como las posteriores *nada* que ver.


----------



## diego_z

fernandob dijo:


> hola , ¿ donde aprendiste C ?
> 
> tenes algun libro o apunte para orientarme ???
> tenes algo en la compu. para pasarme o colgarlo aqui ???
> 
> saludos y gracias


 aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/ tene un monton de ejemplos y manuales para orientarte y aprender c , y aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/ccs-c-programas-hechos-mplab-proyecto-completo-20784/ unos ejemplos muy buenos si no te gusta el entorno de ccs , tambien este http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/programacion-en-c/ o este http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?board=4.0 muy bueno tambien, 

ezaballa , no me interesa diseñar mi pic ni discutir con nadie , tengo mi punto de vista y ni vos ni nadie me lo va a cambiar , es por eso no que no me gusta mucho entrar y dar mi opinion , todos opinan distinto y piensan que por ir incrementando el contador de mensajes saben mas que otros , me parece perfecto que brinden su opinion y apoyo a los que menos " SABEMOS " pero no quiere decir que debamos acatarnos a sus opiniones y consejos , aunque esto me cueste el baneo doy mi opinion tambien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:


> ezaballa , no me interesa diseñar mi pic ni discutir con nadie , tengo mi punto de vista y ni vos ni nadie me lo va a cambiar , es por eso no que no me gusta mucho entrar y dar mi opinion , todos opinan distinto y piensan que por ir incrementando el contador de mensajes saben mas que otros , me parece perfecto que brinden su opinion y apoyo a los que menos " SABEMOS " pero no quiere decir que debamos acatarnos a sus opiniones y consejos , aunque esto me cueste el baneo doy mi opinion tambien



1- No me interesa cambiar tu punto de vista.
2- NO me importa el contador de mensajes (ni sé por cuanto vá).
3- No creo saber mas o menos que vos, ni me importa conocerlo...sobre todo por que no dás ningún argumento válido que respalde tu posición.
4- No tenés que acatar mi opinión ni mucho menos. Es una OPINION, igual que la tuya...pero con algo de respaldo.
5- No te dí ningún consejo.

En resumen: Si vos crees que tenés que programar en assembler, pues es una decisión y un problema tuyo. Si vos creés que sos productivo trabajando en assembler, pues seguilo haciendo.
Pero que te queda claro: Este es un foro técnico, donde las opiniones se respaldan con pruebas tangibles. Vos no dás ninguna prueba y además te declarás caliente cuando rebaten tus argumentos...sin contar que no te gusta participar por que todos opinan diferente ...creo que vas a tener que conversar solo, por que es la unica forma que te pongas de acuerdo en algo...


----------



## diego_z

yo caliente ?? jua jua ahi si que me rei ,por favor indicame donde, lee lo que dice el mensaje de un buen amigo de otro foro ( abajo el cuadradito )



e aqui el tipico argentino, es por eso que en el mundo mucho no nos quieren 

me canse


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diego_z dijo:


> yo caliente ?? jua jua ahi si que me rei ,por favor indicame donde, lee lo que dice el mensaje de un buen amigo de otro foro ( abajo el cuadradito )




Poné el dibujo más grande para que se vea claramente que es lo que dice  tu sabio amigo...no ves que tengo que trabajar yo para ampliarlo...y la  verdad...no tengo ganas.
Claro...a menos que estés trolleando, en cuyo caso te lo podés guardar.



diego_z dijo:


> e aqui el tipico argentino, es por eso que en el mundo mucho no nos quieren



  
Eso no lo entendí....

Flaco:
Tenés un serio "sindrome de persecución". Te repito por si no entendiste: no te doy bola ni me interesan las estupideces que escribas. Si no vas a poner algún argumento para apoyar tus opiniones, pues quedate fuera de la discusión...por que te estás comportando como un TROLL.

PD: Si es cierto que te cansaste, no contestés...


----------



## diego_z

jeje no soy flaco , otra vez demostraste ser argentino , pero esta vez interesante ,
no es que no me interese el tema , si te ofendiste te pido disculpas 
, yo solo di mi opinion sobre el asm, que es un lenguaje en el que se manejan todos los recursos del pic, cosa que no se puede en c , la otra es el espacio en memoria que ocupa un mismo proyecto en una y otra lengua y asi innumerables ventajas que tiene el lenguaje de maquina con respecto a uno de alto nivel , si quieres mas ventajas te puedo enviar algun manual donde lo explica mas detalladamente , eduardo tambien le dio un ejemplo claro


----------



## lubeck

Yo tengo una pregunta.....

porque siempre que se habla de computadoras se defiende un programa , sistema, procesador etc ect...
como si su vida dependiese de ello....

porque no se defiende de igual forma... no se... unos zapatos o un martillo, un coche....

no es una herramienta y nada mas 

saludos...


----------



## fernandob

no es al programa lo que defienden.

defienden (algunos ) LO QUE TIENEN , el camino que tomaron.
defienden lo que creen .

el tema es que a veces lo defienden tontamente y se pierden el descubrir cosas nuevas.

es ........orgullo, estupidez, dejadez tambien .

si yo digo:
LO QUE TENGO ES LO MEJOR lo que ocurre es:

1 -- soy un piola lo que estudie era lo mejor.
2 -- no tengo que esforzarme mas, por que lo que estudie es lo mejor.
3 -- de nuevo soy un piola y los demas entonces no estan a mi nivel, la mejor la consegui yo.

como dije es un error para mi , en su momento tuve un piquitin de ganas de aprender un lenguaje como C . pero no tenia a donde ir a aprenderlo.
pero lo mas importante es que me pregunte a mi mismo :
lo necesitas ?? o necesitaras ??
la respuesta de mi otro yo fue :
ni el asm. necesitas salamin, vivi feliz , comprate una revista porno. y vivi tranquilo si no haces diseños complejos, vos andas por tu linea de clients por otro lado.



ADEMAS: hay otra cosa a tenerse en cuenta, cuando uno programa en lenguajes de alto nivel no es solo eso, uno no usa C para hacer boludeces con leds o reles.
ANTES DE programar en C u otro lenguaje similar hay que tener un proyecto en vista, yo ni se esas palabras siquiera:
control por puerto USB de network no se que , o placa de GPS por medio de celular, o manjejar a travez de la PC o via internet, ethernet o requetenet.
en fin, primero hay que conocer la TEORIA DE ESOS CARAJOS y eso es INGENIERIA.
y cuando uno se mete en un proyecto aparecen mychisimos temas en los que uno tiene que meterse para resolver la teoria, LUEGO uno comienza con el programa.

yo no comprendo como es que me da la impresion a veces que veo o leo a pibes que se meten a programar y preguntan como manejar un T para disparar un rele.
o que ........................
no se, en verdad , cada uno hace las cosas como quiere, yo antes de aprender a limpiarme el culo aprendi a desenrollar el papel higienico.

no se peleen, cada quien tiene su realidad y cada quien tiene su fantasia.


----------



## lubeck

Si. si... ya lei tu post anterior a este....  y obvio este anterior ....

una vez mas coincido en mucho con lo que dices.... 

yo no se.... pero yo aprendi muy poco ASM un poco de C... y por giros de la vida  me fui por los administrativos... FoxPro Dbase Basic.... todos muy similires.... 

y nunca he desarrollado una aplicacion para la NASA, BANAMEX,TELMEX, lo mas cercano fue una asesoria a un programador de la CFE  y procesos informaticos a una empresa que se instalo en Mexico hace ya un par de años Barpimo, nunca he defendido a capa y espada ningún sistema lo deje de hacer casi desde que cai en la cuenta de que no es la herramienta es quien usa esa herramienta... y para que se necesita esa herramienta.... por alla desde el msdos 5.0 y los procesadores 386 

pero en fin 

me rei mucho con lo del lo listados y programas de asm....

se te olvido lo que tardaba la impresora de matriz en sacar ese listado...  a desayunar mientras....  jjejejej

saludos


----------



## fernandob

lubeck dijo:


> casi desde que cai en la cuenta de que no es la herramienta es quien usa esa herramienta... y para que se necesita esa herramienta....
> saludos



estamos sintonizando la misma estacion mientras caminamos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, los compiladores de C generan un código lo suficientemente bueno como para que no valga la pena usar assembler, pero los "especialistas y con años de desarrollo encima" se calientan hasta ahí.
> 
> Un compilador de C te genera un buen código en las operaciones arimético-lógicas, en las comparaciones/switch,  te saca el código muerto, te optimiza el codigo repetido en los bucles, te optimiza la inicialización de variables...
> 
> Se puede pensar: Que más se puede pedir? --> *Que terminen la optimización*.
> El código generado necesita siempre una pasada más. No tengo idea por qué, pero no la hacen o la hacen para el orto.



El tema es que depende de como escribas el código. Mirá lo que me dió a mí:
Codigo original:


		Código:
	

#OPT 9
void main()
{
   // TODO: USER CODE!!

   int16 A16, B16;
   int8 C8;
   
   A16 &= C8 | B16;

   // Esto es igual que arriba pero escrito de otra forma
   B16 |= C8;
   A16 &= B16;
}

Simbolos:


		Código:
	

020     @SCRATCH
021     @SCRATCH
021     _RETURN_
022     @SCRATCH
023     @SCRATCH
024     @SCRATCH
026-027 main.A16
028-029 main.B16
02A     main.C8

Código ASM:


		Código:
	

....................    A16 &= C8 | B16; 
0010:  MOVF   2A,W
0011:  IORWF  28,W
0012:  MOVWF  20
0013:  MOVF   20,W
0014:  ANDWF  26,F
0015:  MOVF   29,W
0016:  ANDWF  27,F
....................  
....................    B16 |= C8; 
0017:  MOVF   2A,W
0018:  IORWF  28,F
....................    A16 &= B16; 
0019:  MOVF   28,W
001A:  ANDWF  26,F
001B:  MOVF   29,W
001C:  ANDWF  27,F

Ves lo que sucede? Vos estás forzando un cambio de "precisión" en el medio de la ecuación y tal vez por eso use una variable auxiliar (no sé quien lo programó así), aunque está demás. De la otra forma, es claro que la OR de C8 es con la parte baja de B16 y no tiene que hacer ningún cambio de precisión en el medio.

Moraleja: La pasada adicional no es del compilador, sino nuestra.


----------



## Eduardo

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema es que depende de como escribas el código. Mirá lo que me dió a mí:
> ...........
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> B16 |= C8;
> A16 &= B16;


 No es lo mismo, ahí estás alterando B16.


> Ves lo que sucede? Vos estás forzando un cambio de "precisión" en el medio de la ecuación y tal vez por eso use una variable auxiliar (no sé quien lo programó así), aunque está demás. De la otra forma, es claro que la OR de C8 es con la parte baja de B16 y no tiene que hacer ningún cambio de precisión en el medio.


En este caso es porque el dato es de 16 bits y el acumulador de 8, lo que obliga a hacer la operacion paso a paso (necesita crear una variable temporal).
Por eso digo que les queda faltando una pasada, porque algunas de esas variables no son necesarias.

Si en lugar de hacer mezcla de 8 con 16 bits, hacés todo en 16:A16 &= C16 | B16 ;​te crea dos variables temporalesMOVF 0x14, W
IORWF 0x12, W
MOVWF 0xc      <<-- aux1
MOVF 0x15, W
IORWF 0x13, W
MOVWF 0xf      <<-- aux2
MOVF 0xc, W    <<-- aux1
ANDWF 0x10, F
MOVF 0xf, W    <<-- aux2
ANDWF 0x11, F​Optimizar eso a mano es trivial, pero para un compilador no lo es tanto. 
Pero en el ejemplo que dí antes es trivial también para el compilador, porque a la variable temporal se le asigna un valor y en la instrucción siguiente lo descarga y no se usa mas.
Como ya dije antes, estas dos instrucciones redundantes (carga de la variable temporal, descarga en la instrucción siguiente y no more) es un detalle desprolijo frecuente entre distintos compiladores.

Es  a esto lo que apunto, entre los fans de C está el mito de que el código generado por el compilador está tanto o más optimizado que uno hecho a mano. Cuando en realidad se genera un buen código al que le falta una última limpieza "a mano".


----------



## electroconico

^^ lo que tiene ASM es que te liga mas al hardware , a un arquiectura.
C ya es portabilidad. Además que realizas trabajos mas complejos sin quebrarte el coco ^^


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eduardo dijo:


> No es lo mismo, ahí estás alterando B16.



Sip, eso es cierto, pero sin contexto adecuado, me daba lo mismo hacer una u otra.



Eduardo dijo:


> Es  a esto lo que apunto, entre los fans de C está el mito de que el código generado por el compilador está tanto o más optimizado que uno hecho a mano. Cuando en realidad se genera un buen código al que le falta una última limpieza "a mano".



Vos sabés como es esto...no se puede evitar el *KARMA *
Siempre hay que dar algo para recibir algo, y esto no es la excepción...pero anda bastante cerca, y recibís mucho mas de lo que das...


----------



## Eduardo

> Sip, eso es cierto, pero sin contexto adecuado, me daba lo mismo hacer una u otra.


La idea era un ejemplo donde no se optimiza el uso del acumulador.


> Vos sabés como es esto...no se puede evitar el *KARMA *
> Siempre hay que dar algo para recibir algo, y esto no es la excepción...pero anda bastante cerca, y recibís mucho mas de lo que das...


Es que yo en eso estoy de acuerdo, la diferencia esta en que no pongo tan arriba las bondades del compilador.
Es como una mujer con plata, son tantos los problemas que nos resuelve que a quien le importan sus defectos.


Yo soy una persona a la que le gusta hacer hacer declaraciones y forzar tipos de variable complejos, en consecuencia, constantemente me saltan errores que me obligan a ver el listado en assembler para saber que corno esta pasando, y muchas veces te sorprenden las instrucciones redundantes obvias que se generan.


Solamente el viejo compilador de Borland BCC32 v4.0  (para x86) es una excepcion, no solo te optimizaba realmente el uso de los registros del procesador sino tambien el stack del coprocesador matematico. 
Vos escribias varias lineas de operaciones complejas en punto flotante y te las modificaba completamente alterando el orden de los diferentes pasos para minimizar las descargas a memoria. Te usaba los 8 niveles del stack cuando cualquier otro te usa st(0), st(1) y el resto no existe.  
Ese si se acercaba a la perfeccion  . Lamentablemente, en las versiones posteriores volvieron a la "normalidad".


----------



## lubeck

Eduardo

Realmente tengo mucha curiosidad y no creas que es mala leche....
 todos tenemos un razon del porque hacemos asi las cosa....

mi curiosidad consiste en que  para que quieres tanta prefeccion estamos hablando yo creo que de milinanosegundos.....

que aplicaciones realizas.... 

entiendo que por el nivel del desarrollo que veo puede ser algo secreto... y comprendo si decides no hacerlo publico....

saludos y de antemano gracias....


----------



## Eduardo

lubeck dijo:


> mi curiosidad consiste en que para que quieres tanta prefeccion estamos hablando yo creo que de milinanosegundos.....


Ehh..No tanto!

Estas agarrando la cosa para otro lado.

De lo que yo hablo es que el codigo generado por un compilador no es superior al hecho a mano (solo si el que lo programa en assembler sabe lo que hace ), algo que no tiene nada que ver con si me sirve o no.

La velocidad de desarrollo y facilidad de mantenimiento son factores importantisimos pero son de indole practica, mientras que la optimizacion es mas bien tecnica y el "buen codigo" es filosofica. Si un programa fuera una mujer esto seria como mezclar dinero, inteligencia y belleza.


Respecto a si tiene sentido ahorrarse microsegundos. 
Y... tiene sentido si hace falta, como te puede pasar con un servicio de interrupcion de un evento rapido --> Aunque el tiempo te alcance siempre es conveniente tener mas margen.
Pero eso no significa que haya que escribir el programa completo en assembler --> Se escribe solamente la rutina o el fragmento de rutina comprometido, cosa que podes hacer dentro del programa con la directiva ASM.


----------



## lubeck

> Pero eso no significa que haya que escribir el programa completo en assembler --> Se escribe solamente la rutina o el fragmento de rutina comprometido, cosa que podes hacer dentro del programa con la directiva ASM.



eso es lo que yo siempre he pensado.... utilizas un lenguaje u otro dependiendo si la aplicacion lo requiere... muchos lenguajes ofrecen esa virtud... 

y si creo que lo estaba agarrando por otro lado pero me queda claro tu punto de vista....

concuerdo....

saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eduardo dijo:


> Es como una mujer con plata, son tantos los problemas que nos resuelve que a quien le importan sus defectos.



    



Eduardo dijo:


> Solamente el viejo compilador de Borland BCC32 v4.0  (para x86) es una excepcion, no solo te optimizaba realmente el uso de los registros del procesador sino tambien el stack del coprocesador matematico.
> Vos escribias varias lineas de operaciones complejas en punto flotante y te las modificaba completamente alterando el orden de los diferentes pasos para minimizar las descargas a memoria. Te usaba los 8 niveles del stack cuando cualquier otro te usa st(0), st(1) y el resto no existe.
> Ese si se acercaba a la perfeccion  . *Lamentablemente, en las versiones posteriores volvieron a la "normalidad"*.



Si, esas cosas pasan, pero todo tiene una razón...aunque desconozco las de Borland.
En programación concurrente o en ISR (código compilado) es muy común ver la recarga de valores a los registros desde la memoria, aún cuando parece inútil...como en el caso de la variables *volatile *del C, y eso es solo para asegurar que se vea el ultimo valor de la variable en memoria cuando otro proceso "puede" haberla modificado concurrentemente...pero no es el caso de tu ejemplo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Yo estoy empezando a programar hace poco en assembler, y por lo poco que se (siempre le tuve y todavia le tengo un poco de asquito ), uno puede tener un mayor control sobre el procesador, es decir manejar vos lo registros y cosas mas especificas que en C te resultan transparentes.

Asi y todo, me parece que C es una herramienta mucho mas util porque te permite alejarte de ciertas cosas que no vienen al problema que estas tratando de resolver en el momento, tenes una mayor flexibilidad en el codigo, y sobre todo un codigo mas estructurado (lo que mas me resulta util a la hora de programar). 

Te permite realizar un programa mas rapido (bueno, tal vez eso es mi caso, ya que en assembler doy demasiadas vueltas), mucho mas compatible con otros modelos de uC.

Pero como todo, siempre hay una contra, nada es gratis y menos en la electronica, algo tenes que pagar por todos esos beneficios y ese precio es la velocidad, pero tambien hay algo que es verdad, hoy en dia los uC son mucho mas veloces de lo que eran antes, por lo tanto ¿que tanto puede llegar a ser la diferencia entre un buen codigo en assembler y uno en C?.

Yo lo trato de ver por el lado de como fue evolucionando el codigo en las computadoras, partimos de assembler -> C (lenguaje estructurado) -> C++ (lenguaje orientado a objetos) -> Java (una evolucion del lenguaje orientado a objetos) -> y no se que vendra ahora  (por dar una posible rama de lenguaje, es cierto que tambien hubo en medio pascal, basic, .net, etc). 

Yo creo que ese cambio tuvo que ser necesario para poder evolucionar en programas muchos mas complejos, que en un lenguaje mas viejo seria bastante complejo poder lograrlo, y esa evolucion estuvo de la mano con la evolucion tecnologica del hard, es decir ¿uno podria diferenciar en forma significativa hoy la diferencia de velocidad entre un codigo en C y otro en assembler en un dual core?


----------



## lubeck

> ¿uno podria diferenciar en forma significativa hoy la diferencia de velocidad entre un codigo en C y otro en assembler en un dual core?



Muy buena pregunta......

es muy cierto que en los equipos de antes si era preciso ahorrar hasta el ultimo recurso para obtener un buen resultado... pero hoy con los procesadores que hay y los perifericos... ya no es tan necesario....
no?.. claro que volvemos a lo mismo que depende de si requerimos una aplicacion muy sofisticada....

saludos...


----------



## Eduardo

lubeck dijo:


> ...es muy cierto que en los equipos de antes si era preciso ahorrar hasta el ultimo recurso para obtener un buen resultado... pero hoy con los procesadores que hay y los perifericos... ya no es tan necesario....
> no?..


Te respondo cantando 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTvhW8lDHFk

Un ejemplo donde nunca te va a alcanzar el hardware es el *análisis por elementos finitos *(FEA).
En una oficina de ingeniería se hacen análisis de esfuerzos y tensiones que tranquilamente te tienen esperando 1 hora o días si es pesado. 
Bueno... en realidad se va a lo práctico. Días es lo que _demoraría_, en lugar de esperar, se hace un mallado mas tosco hasta que tarde 1 hora .

En trabajos de investigación se tratan problemas mas grandes, ahí si se deja la máquina marchando días o se recurre a clusters de PCs (10,100,400... Pcs en red) con un software pensado para paralelizar tareas.
Como patea en contra la arquitectura tradicional de las PC, una tendencia relativamente reciente es usar clusters de Playstation3 porque además de la potencia tienen una arquitectura mas optimizada y apta para trabajos en paralelo, consiguiendo eficiencias muy superiores.
http://www.physorg.com/news92674403.html

Justamente hay un investigador de esta zona al que le dieron hace poco en beca por 2.5 millones de euros para trabajar con este tema. 
http://www.madrimasd.org/informacionidi/noticias/noticia.asp?id=42713


----------



## lubeck

exactamente amplias de mejor manera mi conclusion.....

ahora por otro lado tengo la lijera sospecha de que los playstation son computadores hibridos, que tan lejos estoy de la realidad, sabes algo de eso... sin meternos... en tantos rollos tecnicos cual seria tu apreciacion...

saludos...

p.d. chido (bonito) mensaje... jejej disfrutas de la lectura mientras escuchas el fondo...


----------



## Eduardo

lubeck dijo:


> ...ahora por otro lado tengo la lijera sospecha de que los playstation son computadores hibridos, que tan lejos estoy de la realidad, sabes algo de eso... sin meternos... en tantos rollos tecnicos cual seria tu apreciacion...


No se mucho mas. El procesador de la PS3 es en realidad un procesador con ocho coprocesadores aritméticos que trabajan en paralelo. 
Esto te acelera notablemente las operaciones matriciales, que son el cuello de botella de la mayoria de las rutinas graficas o de calculos científico-técnicos.


----------



## lubeck

Algo asi debe ser....
Yo creo que es alguna de las dos....

1.- son varias unidades de procesamiento matemático... o
2.- los cálculos matemáticos son analógicos que hasta donde tengo entendido aumentan considerablemente la velocidad.....

por lo de los gráficos si deben ser superiores a los de una pc convencional pero no mucho ya que son vectoriales...

a ver si por ahí me encuentro una pagina que tenga simplificada  su estructura para comprobarlo....
pero también me inclino  mas por la primera opción....

saludos....


----------



## Eduardo

lubeck dijo:


> Yo creo que es alguna de las dos....
> 1.- son varias unidades de procesamiento matemático... o
> 2.- los cálculos matemáticos son analógicos que hasta donde tengo entendido aumentan considerablemente la velocidad.....


Quedate tranquilo que es la 1. Los cálculos matemáticos son y siempre fueron digitales.
La computadora analógica tuvo aplicación en física e ingeniería y su apogeo fué en la década del 50 .  Después, a medida que mejoraban y bajaban de precio las computadoras digitales fué desapareciendo.


> por lo de los gráficos si deben ser superiores a los de una pc convencional pero no mucho ya que son vectoriales...


No se trata de la "calidad final" de la imagen, sino la rapidez con que se crea y manipula.  
Una animación de ambientes 3D con renderizados y todos los chiches hace uso intensivo de operaciones en punto flotante. Si no tenés placa gráfica acorde vas muerto.

Porque cuando el cálculo consiste mayormente en toneladas de operaciones matriciales, como estas pueden paralelizarce eficientemente, la clave del éxito es una arquitectura donde se puedan disparar la mayor cantidad de sumas y productos simultáneos . 
Esto es lo que hace la GPU de tu tarjeta gráfica y lo que hace la GPGPU (GPU de propósitos generales) de la PS3, con la ventaja de poder distribuir el cálculo entre otras máquinas


----------



## luchoo1990

Ni el paint te habria


----------



## lubeck

> Quedate tranquilo que es la 1. Los cálculos matemáticos son y siempre fueron digitales.



Mmm.. mira con lo que ando... pense que en algunas maquinas de alto rendimiento todavia se ocupaba... pero en fin.... no me crean mucho... son puras alucinaciones e ignorancia mia....

saludos...

cuando vi eso del paint... no se porque se me vino a la mente el famoso sidekick aquel... se acuerdan....???

saludos...


----------



## torresound

nooo no le pongan windows!!!


----------



## p3luso

Ponedle Snow Leopard.....


----------



## luchosexto

Que lindo aparatito! cuanto consumira? creo que no debe ser nada economico tenerla en funcionamiento. Saludos


----------

